# Philemon 1:7



## jrdnoland (Apr 4, 2010)

Philemon 1:7

For I have come to have much joy and comfort in your love, because the hearts of the saints have been refreshed through you, brother.

While reading this post, http://www.puritanboard.com/f64/judgemental-attitudes-church-59744/#post772309 God brought Philemon 1:7 to my mind. In keeping with the spirit of this verse I’d like to thank the many brothers and sisters who have acted in a way that has not only enlightened my mind due to their vast knowledge, but has also refreshed my spirit because of the humble and loving way they present that information.

There are many more, you can add them to this thread if you want, but the person who comes to my mind the most and whom I would hold up as an example for all of us to follow is Ruben (py3ak). 

Ruben, thank you for your vast knowledge, but mostly for the love you show in sharing it with God’s people.


----------



## Lincolnshire Paul (Apr 4, 2010)

That is really encouraging ! Thanks. It's awesome how God has enabled us also, with his holy spirit, the honour and privilege of refreshing the hearts of the saints.


----------



## jrdnoland (Apr 5, 2010)

Lincolnshire Paul said:


> That is really encouraging ! Thanks. It's awesome how God has enabled us also, with his holy spirit, the honour and privilege of refreshing the hearts of the saints.


 
Yes, it is and Paul was being very specific in his praise. He was praising Philemon and it serves as an example for us. Perhaps that is why we have the "Thanks" portion of posts.

Another member that I'd like to add to my thanks is Matthew (armourbearer), he is also extremely knowledgeable and conveys his knowledge with love and humility.

Matthew, thank you for your loving service to our God and His saints.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 5, 2010)

Jeff, I'm very grateful for your kind words of encouragement. I think they would be more applicable in reference to others on the board (the thought of people following me is a little terrifying), but I am glad that I have been of service.


----------



## jrdnoland (Apr 5, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Jeff, I'm very grateful for your kind words of encouragement. I think they would be more applicable in reference to others on the board (the thought of people following me is a little terrifying), but I am glad that I have been of service.


 
Ruben - I would have expected nothing less that what you wrote. It is terrifying to know that people will watch what we do. We are all witnesses for Christ, your humility shows that you understand that.


----------



## calgal (Apr 5, 2010)

Heidi is an example to me of stalwart faith and loving kindness.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 5, 2010)

calgal said:


> Heidi is an example to me of stalwart faith and loving kindness.


 
I've noticed that about her myself.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 5, 2010)

calgal said:


> Heidi is an example to me of stalwart faith and loving kindness.



Agreed. And also extremely tactful and slow to accusations.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 5, 2010)

That I have friends at all is a ceaseless source of amazement to me; that they are people I so admire for many graces I don't possess is another; and that they manage to think well of me is quite the staggering straw that sort of breaks the camel of amazement's back (if one can compare amazement to a camel). I am truly the most frustrating and incorrigible sinner I know; and had just been being frustrated with myself, and praying rather weakmindedly for some sort of encouragement, when I read this.


----------



## jrdnoland (Apr 6, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> That I have friends at all is a ceaseless source of amazement to me; that they are people I so admire for many graces I don't possess is another; and that they manage to think well of me is quite the staggering straw that sort of breaks the camel of amazement's back (if one can compare amazement to a camel). I am truly the most frustrating and incorrigible sinner I know; and had just been being frustrated with myself, and praying rather weakmindedly for some sort of encouragement, when I read this.


 
And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. 

Santification is a difficult road sometimes, but we know it is the only road. Someday it will become glorification and then the struggles will be over, praise God for His loving Patience with us.


----------

